# Probleme de connexion Freebox en Wifi



## j00hn (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je possède actuellement un Macbook qui je connecte chez moi à ma Freebox (ancienne version avec la carte Wifi) en même temps que deux PC.
Jusqu'à la semaine derniere tout allait bien, les 3 ordinateurs cohabitaient bien sur le réseau mais j'ai connecté le mac au réseau de ma fac la semaine dernière et depuis c'est le drame!!!

Je m'explique:

Sur le mac dans les préférences réseau, mon Wifi apparait comme connecté avec la force du signal à fond cependant impossible d'avoir Internet... Toutes les tentatives de diagostic ont échoué.

Jusqu'ici le réglage Airport iPv4 était "Via DHCP" mais cela me fournit une IP bizarre qu ne correspond pas du tout à l'IP parametrée dans ma Freebox. Et bien sur, renouveller le bail ne change rien... Ca serait trop beau! Lorsque que ce réglage est activé Airport est en mode "adresse assignée" et signale "Airport possede une IP locale"

Qu'à cela ne tienne, aux grands maux les grands remedes, j'ai tenté de rentrer mon adresse IP que j'ai trouvé sur les parametres de ma freebox manuellement avec le réglage "Utilisation de DHCP avec une adresse manuelle". Dans ce cas Airport apparait comme connecté à mon réseau mais toujours pas d'Internet...

Là, j'ai épuisé mes compétences en réseau, je vous l'accorde très faibles! De plus, mes différentes recherches sur Internet n'ont rien donné. Donc si une bonne ame a déjà été confronté au problème...

D'avance un grand Merci!


----------



## j00hn (28 Septembre 2008)

Re bonjour à tous!

Visiblement, je ne suis pas le seul à être collé...
Si ça peut aiguiller quelqu'un vers un début de solution, je viens d'essayer de connecter le mac à la Freebox avec un câble Ethernet. 

Malheureusement a fait la même chose:
En réglage "Via DHCP", l'IP donne quelque chose genre 169.254.116.29!
J'ai regardé sur les paramètres de ma Freebox et ces chiffres ne correspondent à rien...

Donc là, je m'arrache les cheveux!!!!
Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai touché mais ca met un sacré bordel  

Merci de votre aide


----------



## bahsln (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai eu un pb similaire la semaine dernière qui a trouvé une solution mais sans que j'en comprenne la véritable raison...

L'IP ci-dessus est une IP en mode ethernet, pas en wifi, qui ressemble à 192.168.0.xx... Débranche et...

1. Dans l'interface "routeur" de la freebox, règle à la main l'IP du mac en la forçant à une adresse que tu choisis (une des adresses comprises dans la fourchette indiquée dans l'interface - 192.168.0.xx).
La MAc address s'obtient dans le menu pomme - A propos de ce mac - Plus d'infos - Réseaux - tout en bas : MAC Address.
Arrêt marche de la freebox pour enregistrer les nouveaux réglages.

2. Soit ça marche direct et good job !
Soit tu règles le DHCP du Mac manuellement (pour exciter le mac qui d'habitude sait tout faire lui-même  ) :
Préférénces système - Réseau - TCP/IP
Configurer IPv4 : Utilisation DCHP avec adresse manuelle
   Adresse IP est 192.168.0.xx (la même que celle que tu as déclarée en 1.)
   Sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
   Routeur : 192.268.0.254 (c'est l'adresse IP de la Freebox indiquée dans l'interface du routeur).
Un petit coup de Renouveler le bail DHCP ne peut pas faire de mal.

Normalement, soit ça marche directement et c'est magique, soit, comme moi, tu te fais engu... par le Mac qui te dit (_que tu es nul et que tu aurais dû lui faire confiance_  ) qu'habituellement les serveur utilisent DHCP et il t'envoie l'assistant réglages Internet. Tu suis la procédure qui ne doit pas excéder 3 étapes. Et là, magie...

Depuis que j'ai fait cette manip, j'ai ajouté une imprimante wifi, changé l'IP du mac, le tout sans aucune difficulté. 

J'espère que ça va t'aider.
Boris


----------



## j00hn (29 Septembre 2008)

Merci bahsln pour ton aide!

Pour info et pour ceux qui connaitraient le même genre de déboires, j'ai enfin réussi à refaire fonctionner ma connexion et je poste donc de mon mac!!!!

 VICTOIRE!!!!! ​
Donc:
- J'ai refait sur le site de Free l'association Mac-Freebox avec une IP locale en 192.168.0.2
- J'ai passé les paramètres de connexion du mac en manuel complet avec réglage de IPv4, sous-réseau et routeur.
- Malheureusement pas de résultats...
- Je suis donc repassé par l'assistant qui me signale que les paramètres sont gérés manuellement, que c'est quand même pas terrible et que ca serait mieux s'il s'en occupait...
- Mouais pas convaincu, mais bon, s'il insiste... donc il conservé mes paramètres manuels dans le réglage DHCP. Et là MAGIE!!!!!! Je vois apparaitre une page Internet avec Google!!! J'ai failli pleurer 

Donc ca reste un mystere mais bon ayant eu un PC pendant un bout de temps j ai pris l'habitude de ne plus chercher à comprendre...

Mais bon en tout cas problème résolu en espérant que mes galères pourront aider d'autres personnes.

A+


----------



## bahsln (29 Septembre 2008)

Ah, la magie de l'Assistant !!!
A+ Boris


----------

